# Part-Time Positions?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

How common are part-time law enforcement positions?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Way less common than the people who want them. It's kind of like the female to male ratio at St. John's High School...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like Massachusetts just graduated another R/I academy this week[-o<

*MEMO: JOBS*​*To:ALL R/I graduate*
*FROM: A Masscop member*

*When a PD is hiring they will advertise and someone will post in the job section. OR you can contact every PD and ask yourself.*

*In Massachusetts a part time job requires a full time academy. Unless you know "someone".*

*When your first post is "who will give me a job" , you will get :2up: for an answer.*

*We are glad to answer specfic questions, general questions get the above mentioned answer.*

:sb: = is me [-o< this is what you need to do to get a LE job in this state.

Thank you and I know return you to the regularly scheduled post.

​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Interesting.. in my neck of the woods, Western part of Central Mass, very few part-timers have full time academy... And they are NOT that difficult to get... You just can't be a shitbag... if you get tossed by one PD, all of the others will know. THe jobs come and go, sometimes they are a plenty, sometimes rare. And they are NOT always posted.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

I know that Ashland PD hires Part timers off of the Civil Service list. Rumor has it they may be hiring 6-10 in July.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Bolton PD just put on two more Reserve/ Part Timers, Berlin PD just hired one i believe.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Some of the Southern NH towns hire part time cops...Salem,Atkinson and I am sure there are a few others that do. Godd way to get experience and get your foot in the door.


----------

